# Look 565 vs. Look 585



## uscsig51 (May 7, 2006)

Is the $500.00 difference between the bottom brackets of the 565 vs. the 585 (aluminum vs. carbon) worth it? What ride differnces/quality are there between these two frames, if any? Is there a noticeble $500 advantage with the 585 or is it just marketing?


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I think the write up by Competitive Cyclist says it all-$500 to save 200g. 
However, when I bought my 585, by the time I priced it out the difference was down to less than $400. If you try to save 200g with bars, post, etc it could be easy to spend nearly this much money, and by the time you're looking at a $5k bike, it's pretty easy to just wince and go all the way. Excel Sports, who carries Look here in Colo, doesn't even carry the 565 for just this reason. I ultimately discarded the 565 as a choice because I didn't like the bold waffle weave look of the gloss black. But if the 565 fits the bill for you, it's going to be an awesome bike, I wouldn't hesitate.

Here's CC's write up:

_2006 has brought a significant simplification in the Look frameset line. In the past they've made as many as 8 or 9 different models, now they've narrowed things down to 5 models total. The sole new addition to the line for 2006 is the 565. You should think of the 565 as the ideal combination of Look's 2 best-selling frames from 2005, the 585 and the 555. How so? The front triangle of the 565 is identical to that of the 585 with one critical exception: Instead of the 585's carbon fiber bottom bracket shell , the 565 uses an aluminum one. You get the same tubing as the 585, as well as the same carbon fiber head lug and seat lug. It's simply a matter of the BB shell.

Its similarity to the 555 comes in the rear triangle. It is the same "High Modulus" HM seatstay and chainstay you see on the 555, not the lighter "Very High Modulus" VHM stays of the 585. Between the slight added weight of the BB shell and the stays, it makes the 565 weigh 200g more than the 585 -- roughly 1200g for a 53cm frame. Given that the 565 saves you $500 over the 585, it up to you to decide if there's value in paying $2.50 extra for each gram saved on the 585. The ride quality, stability, and durability characteristics between the 585 and 565 are identical. It simply comes down to those 200 grams_


----------



## SJMCS (May 3, 2006)

*diffs*

I believe the differences between the 585 and 565 go beyond the bb lug. The 565 uses HM tubes, the 585 uses VHM tubes. In addition, the 585 uses internally oval main tubes, making the ride a bit more compliant, but stiffer laterally. The 565 uses a more basic internally round tubeset.


----------

